# Need suggestion about buying a tv



## Bodhisatwa (May 19, 2012)

Hi! i want to buy an Hd tv. . .it can be lcd or led. . .
size should be atleast 27inches. . .no matter if its 32 or 43
it should have good picture quality. . .i am using local cable line. . .
my budget is 30k. . .33k max. . .

pls suggest some good tvs. .


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

You can get Samsung 5 series Full HD LCD 32D580, its has got sub woofer so it has got an amazing sound.It will cost you around 30k


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 19, 2012)

Cant i Get led?
how is that 5series lcd?size?


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

You can get Samsung 5 series LED as well, the model 32D5000 and 32D5900 are the the best ones.But for them you need to increase your budget to around 38-40k.
The 5 series is one of the best one. The size is 32"


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 19, 2012)

Any more option other than samsung 5 series? , . .
wil check the smsng 5 series. .


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

Thats the best, there are LG ones with IPS panel but I found the samsung ones better.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 20, 2012)

Is there any led 27 or 28inch of them @30k?


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

there is a 27" 5 series LED in Samsung but its not available anywhere now and it costs under 30k. Try if you can find it somewhere


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 20, 2012)

How is 43inch samsung plasma??


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

Its very good but it is not Full HD.
If you want a big size TV in a low budget then thats the best option.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 20, 2012)

Wats d advntge of ful hd?
i am using local cable line. . .wil i get good quality picture with it in ful hd tv or plasma tv??


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

One day you are surely going to dump that cable line and opt for a DTH connection as there is a lot of difference. And you will also watch movies by connecting a pendrive, HDD or a DVD and even a Blue ray player in future.So everything need to be care of as we don't buy such things daily.As there will be quite a difference in HD and FHD
Apart from that, the samsung plasma is very good, if you are thinking of it then just go for it, you won't find any good TV and too so huge in that budget.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 20, 2012)

how wil b the picture quality  wid local cable and plasma or ful hd . .for now?


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

It will be almost same.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 20, 2012)

No,no i didnt mean to cmpare btwn d 2. . i just askd how wil b d pictr qualty of those tvs wid local cable line. .


----------



## malay24 (May 20, 2012)

ok which one is the better ?
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D580K4R
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D550K1R 
Sony BRAVIA 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5 
Kindly reply ASAP as I m gonna buy a lcd @ around 35k.
You may Suggest anything else


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

malay24 said:


> ok which one is the better ?
> Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D580K4R
> Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D550K1R
> Sony BRAVIA 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5
> ...



First of all don't use such kind of colors please.

Don't go for sony as it won't play many video formats also Samsung LCD are lil better.
The only difference in 32D550 and 32D580 is that 580 has got a sub woofer so you get better sound otherwise both are exactly same, so if you want good and loud sound go for 580 else you can go for 550.
And you can get 580 for around 30k after bargaining.
Otherwise you can have a look at Samsung 5 series LED 32D5000 and 32D5900, 5900 is a smart TV and has got a lil better picture quality and looks, the dealers will tell you that the picture quality is same in both but in reality its not. 5900 will cost you around 40k after bargaining. and 32D5000 is around 3k cheaper.
Don't go for the recently launched model i.e. 32EH5000, dealers will tell you that it is same as 32D5000 but in reality it is not as good as 32D5000


----------



## malay24 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks and I won't use that color again.


----------

